# Iver Johnson Velocipede



## DonChristie (Dec 3, 2009)

As if we haven't seen enough IJs lately. I swear they are coming out of the woodwork. Here is my Velocipede. I redid it 15 yrs ago. It has had 2 kids grow up on it. Auto lacquer and Nickel plate. Enjoy!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 4, 2009)

*That is super cool...*

What year is that catalog/brochure from ?


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadly, no date I was told Velocipedes were made between 1898 and 1924. Due to the other posting of an IJ brochure in color (1936), I am not too sure about that. It has the velocipede listed.


----------

